# HELP REQUIRED: Problem with landlord



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi all,

As usual, I AM STRESSED!

Just had one lot of people back out on me with regards to renting their place and had my heart set on it :-(

I have now found another place for me, its got all that I need and I can have it for the dates that I want.

However, the landlord will not block the dates until I pay him 1800 LE and isnt prepared to email / post me a contract.

He has suggested that one of my 'friends' in Hurghada go and see the flat, report back to me and post / email the contract to me.

Don't get me wrong, I trust my friends out there but up to a point. I don't like the idea of people who I have known quite briefly knowing my financial situation etc. I guess on here, we all trust each other more than we would with some of the locals or am I being overly cautious?

So, any suggestions as to what I should do?

Any Brits prepared to send these documents out to the UK for me and in return, you will get dinner and drinks on me when I get there as well as my eternal gratitude!!!

Any suggestions would also be very welcome as I am near breaking point with this situation :-(


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

hey hun,

sorry to hear bout the flat..i def wouldnt reccomend sending any money then getting no receipt or acknowledgement of contract sounds way 2 dodgy for me .... would you think bout maybe stayin in a hotel when you arrive for like 2 weeks and have a good look around yourself im sure its better to find what you would like then depending on word of mouth from other people..also from what ive seen theres alot of dodgy apartments in hurghada that i would never stay in advertised on net as "beautiful western style apartment/seafront" turns out to be disgusting ting coackroach filled squat!there are also some fab apartments there just need to have a look for them. id love to help you out but im not in hurghada


----------



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

cutiepie said:


> hey hun,
> 
> sorry to hear bout the flat..i def wouldnt reccomend sending any money then getting no receipt or acknowledgement of contract sounds way 2 dodgy for me .... would you think bout maybe stayin in a hotel when you arrive for like 2 weeks and have a good look around yourself im sure its better to find what you would like then depending on word of mouth from other people..also from what ive seen theres alot of dodgy apartments in hurghada that i would never stay in advertised on net as "beautiful western style apartment/seafront" turns out to be disgusting ting coackroach filled squat!there are also some fab apartments there just need to have a look for them. id love to help you out but im not in hurghada


Hey CP, hope you're good. Yeah I am going to be staying at a hotel close to the area I want to live in from 08 Jan 2010 for 7/10/14 days depending on what deal I can get from the hotel so may just hang fire until I get there. 

I do have a British estate agent on the hunt for me, really want my bills to be included as I anticipate the first few months to be emotionally and physically difficult so its one less thing to worry about. I love the deal this bloke was offering, central location, 24 hour security, furnished, all bills included and internet connection for £225 per month but no way am I paying anything until I have some sort of paperwork! Hes sent me pics but says he cant post or email the contract and why cant a friend of mine out in Hurghada post it me? Well, my answer to that is, why can't he post it?! Friendships are one thing, finances are another and not to be too cynical but why would I tell local, mostly male friends what my financial situation is?!!! Crazy!

I have just booked my flight, looked into KLM as you suggested but get this, they wanted £2280 for just a flight!!!!!! I booked mine through Thomas Cook for £231!!! So a tenth of the price lol! 

Thanks for the offer of help, I appreciate the gesture more than anything else! Top lass you!!!! xxx


----------



## gullwing (May 11, 2009)

never send out money before you have seen what you want to rent / buy and before u have seen proof that he is the legitimate owner!!! betteer wait till u go to hurghada yourself and choose an appartment after u see it with your own eyes ... cutiepie is absolutely right ...


----------



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

gullwing said:


> never send out money before you have seen what you want to rent / buy and before u have seen proof that he is the legitimate owner!!! betteer wait till u go to hurghada yourself and choose an appartment after u see it with your own eyes ... cutiepie is absolutely right ...



UPDATE: I have now been sent the contract and have got two ladies going out to see it for me so we are getting there, finally!

Thanks to you both, Cutie Pie and Gullwing for your suggestions xxx


----------

